# wiping songs from iPod



## paul5 (May 19, 2005)

How do I wipe all songs from an iPod Shuffle but not the built in folders? I wish to add new downloads via iTunes.

Thank You-Paul


----------



## paul5 (May 19, 2005)

How do I wipe all songs but not the default folders from my iPod Shuffle please? I use an Apple MacBoook Pro/iTunes.

Thank you-Paul


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

When you connect it to your computer, you can delete all the music.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I merged your threads here. Please do not start multiple threads on the same topic.


----------



## paul5 (May 19, 2005)

Hello TonyB25. How do I actually delete the music files once in the system/iTunes with the iPod Shuffle.

Thank You-Paul


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Go to the iPod in iTunes, and uncheck music entirely or just the songs you want to remove.


----------

